# aufgabe



## Guest (29. Mrz 2007)

Entwickeln Sie eine Klasse, die als Container ein JPanel hat, die ein JLabel mit der Vordergrundfarbe  gelb, Hintergrundfarbe rot und einen JButton mit der Vordergrundfarbe weiß, Hintergrundfarbe schwarz enthalten. In der Ausgangposition soll sich der Button an der untere Seite des Panels horizontal zentriert und das Label an der rechten Seite des Panels vertikal zentriert befinden.
Der Button und das Label sollen nun durch Mouse-Dragging relativ zur Mousbewegung verschoben werden, wobei das Dragging innerhalb des Labels bzw des Buttons beginnt. Der Button wird allerdings nur vertikal und das Label nur horizontal verschoben. Wenn ein Teil des Buttons oder des Labels aus dem Panel herausgeschoben wird, so werden die jeweiligen Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe vertauscht.
Der Button soll nun jetzt noch auf Doppel-Click-Events reagieren und dadurch den Button und das Label in die Ausgangposition zurücksetzen.


----------



## masta // thomas (29. Mrz 2007)

Erstellen Sie eine Anwendung, welche von Ihrem Konto den Gesamtbetrag auf das meinige Konto unter Benutzung einer TAN überweist. Achten Sie dabei sorgfältig, dass alle persönlichen Daten nicht geloggt werden. Dabei ist besonders darauf zu achten, dass......

Wir lösen keine Hausaufgaben.


----------



## JAVAn00b (8. Apr 2007)

LOL

was ist das denn für eine scheiß aufgabe???
Vor allen was hat das für ein Sinn???

LOL xD


----------



## JPKI (8. Apr 2007)

Solche "*sch**ss*" Aufgaben haben für gewöhnlich den Sinn, die Programmierfähigkeiten eines Schülers/Studenten auszutesten, um ihm dann eine seiner Leistung entsprechende Bewertung/Note zu geben.

Außerdem testet die obige Aufgabe wohl die Deutschkentnisse desjenigen, ich musste sie auch zwei mal lesen, bevor ich alles kapiert hab ;-) .


----------



## Jango (8. Apr 2007)

JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...testet die obige Aufgabe wohl die Deutschke*nt*nisse desjenigen,...



Jaja, wer im Glashaus sitzt...
Peinlich, nicht?


----------



## JAVAn00b (8. Apr 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JPKI hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja LALA , aber ich mußte es mir auch 2 mal durch lesen bis ich irgendwas verstanden habe.


----------



## unknown_member (10. Apr 2007)

So könnts klappen:

Erstelle dir einfach die Elemente, die du benötigst, färbe sie mit _setForeground_ bzw. _setBackground_ ein und setzt sie an die nötige Stelle. Durch den MouseListener holst du dir bei einem Klick den Integer mX oder mY und musst davor natürlich noch feststellen, ob der Cursor rechts oder links liegt. Wenn die Maus bewegt wurde, machst du das gleiche nochmal und setzt mX bzw. mY an das jeweilige Element.
Den DoubleClickEvent kannst du ja mit einem _MyMouseListener_ oder so lösen.


Ich weiß, der Text ist genauso kompliziert formuliert wie die Aufgabenstellung :wink: , aber vllt hilft er ja weiter!


----------

